# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Numeroligjia....Ose Mistika e Numrave.

## AuGuSt_

Besohet se numri si shifër, nuk shpreh vetëm sasinë, por ajo në vete përmban edhe porosinë e forcave mistike, andaj, çdo numër, përveç se ka cilësi të ndryshme, ka edhe frekuenca të caktuara rrezatuese energjetike.

Kinezët, si dhe popujt tjerë të lashtë, në filozofinë e tyre tradicionale, konsideronin se vetëm përmes kuptimit të numrave dhe të kombinimeve në mes tyre, mund të vërehet realiteti i përsosur hyjnor në Univers. Popujt e ndryshëm të lashtë gjithnjë kanë besuar se fjalët kanë fuqi të madhe të ndikimit tek të tjerët, por, një ndikim edhe më të madh se fjalët, ata ia vishnin numrave dhe fuqisë magjike të tyre Andaj, si një traditë e përcaktuar, assesi nuk preferohej që të tjerëve t'ju tregohet numri i saktë i anëtarëve të familjes, vitet e moshës, sa dele kanë, si dhe shënime tjera që shprehen me shifra numerike, duke ju frikuar fuqisë të paparashikueshme të veprimit të tyre në fatet njerëzore.
Ata çdo numër e kanë konsideruar se është në lëvizje e sipër, me tentim të avancoj kah numri më i madh, andaj, jo rastësisht, numrave të ndryshëm ju visheshin karakteristikat në formë të virtyteve njerëzore.
Disa popuj besonin se gjithë numrat e parë "tek" (1,3,5,7,9,11,13...) janë numra të pa fat, e nga ta, dallon veçanërisht numri 13, i cili është numri i JUDËS, e që njihet si tradhtar i Jezusit.
Numrat tek, gjithnjë janë konsideruar si numra mashkullorë, sepse janë të pandashëm, ndërsa numrat çift kishin atributin e femërores, sepse janë numra të pjesëtueshëm.
Romakët e vjetër aq ju janë larguar numrave çift, sa që edhe muajt në kalendarin e tyre ikishin 29, ose 31 ditë.

MISTIKA E NUMRAVE

Sikurse e cekëm edhe më lartë, që nga lashtësia, numrave ju përshkruhej domethënie e ndryshme mistike:

Numri NJË (1): konsiderohet si fillimi dhe sipas religjioneve monoteiste, se një është vetëm ZOTI;

Numri DY (2): është numri i të kundërtave, në mes krijuesit dhe të krijuarit, dritës me natës, materies dhe shpirtit, anës femërore dhe asaj mashkullore etj.;

Numri TRE (3): konsiderohet si një numër i plotë dhe simbolizon përsosshmërinë; Numri KATËR (4): merret si numër i fuqishëm, sepe është treguesi i katër anëve të botës;

Numri PESË (5): shpreh tërësinë si njësim të përsosur. "Vula e Solomonit" kishte si simbol yllin me pesë cepa. Po ashtu, pesa konsiderohet si numër i fortë, e që ka fuqi mbrojtëse nga ndikimet negative të magjisë së zezë dhe rrymimeve tjera të dëmshme;

Numri GJASHTË (6): llogaritet si numër mistik, sepse në shkrimet e shenjta, me të tregohen gjashtë ditët e krijimit të botës. Ky numër, njëkohësisht, plotpjesëtohet me numrin çift - 2 dhe me numrin tek - 3;

Numri SHTATË (7): në Univers funksionojnë shtatë sfera kozmike që në veprat religjioze emërtohet si "shtatë qiej". Pastaj, kemi shtatë ditë të javës;

Po ashtu, ky numër ka domethënien e tërësisë kompakte hapësinore-kohore. Derivati e saj i përgjigjet shumëzimit të paskajshëm të faljes 7 X 70;

Numri TETË (Cool: konsiderohet si numër i shenjtë, sepse shpreh njërën ndër bashkësitë më të fuqishme hyjnore egjiptiane. Kjo bashkësi ka qenë e formuar nga 4 zona meshkuj dhe zota femra;

Numri NËNTË (9): tek shumë besëtytni të popujve të lashtë, numri nëntë është konsideruar me nivelin e numrit të përsosur 3. Në thelb, nënta plotpjesëtohet me treshin;

Numri DHJETË (10): formon shumën e numrave të parë rendor 1+2+3+4. Kuptimi figurativ i këtij numri, në vete përbënë të gjitha atributet okulte të numrave që e formojnë shumën e tij;

Numri NJËMBËDHJETË (11): është numri i radhës që vjen pas dhjetës. Ka domethënie të teprimit, joharmonisë dhe gabimit. Nëse dikush ëndërron këtë numër, thuhet se do ta gjej fatkeqësia ose vdekja;

Numri DYMBËDHJETË (12): në Kabala konsiderohet si numër i shenjtë hebrenj, sepse përputhet me numrin që tregon 12 fiset izraelite. Konsiderohet si rezultat i përfituar pas shumëzimit të treshes (3) hyjnore dhe katërshja (4) tokësore;

Numri TREMBËDHJETË (13): është numri i cili gjatë darkës së fundit është përmendur nga Jezusi në kontestin negativ. Që nga kohët më të lashta dhe nga ana e shumë popujve të ndryshëm, është konsideruar si numër që sjell fatkeqësi;

Numri KATËRMBËDHJETË (14): është numër që ndërlidhet me fazat e cikleve të hënës, dhe ka të bëj me ditën e katërmbëdhjetë kur hëna na shfaqet si e plotë;

Numri PESËMBËDHJETË (15): tek kabalistët (urtësi e fsheftë hebreje), konsiderohet si shuma e shprehur numerike e dy germave të shenjta: J dhe H, të cilat, së bashku, formojnë njërin prej emrave të madhërishëm të Zotit;

Numri GJASHTËMBËDHJETË (16): Pitagorianët këtë numër e kanë konsideruar si tejet të përsosur, sepse përfitohet duke shumëzuar 4x4;

Numri SHTATËMBËDHJETË (17): tek romakët e vjetër numri 17 (XVII - shkruar me numra romak), është konsideruar si anagram që jep kuptimin "Viksi" (VIXI), që në gjuhën latinishte ka domethënien: "kam jetuar", ose më konkretisht, "jam i vdekur", prandaj, romakët gjithnjë i kanë ikur këtij numri, duke e konsideruar atë numër të pafat, që sjell kob, fatkeqësi dhe vdekje;

Numri NËNTËMBËDHJETË (19): është numri i shenjtë në të cilin mbëshetet Kur'ani i madhërishëm;

Numri NJËZET E NJË (21): është rezultati i arritur numerik pas shumëzimit 3x7: përsosmëri "par exellence". Shpreh urtësinë hyjnore;

Numri NJËZET E DY (22): është shuma e 2x11=22. Alfabeti hebrenj ka 22 germa, ndërsa libri "Dhiata e vjetër", po ashtu, ka 22 kapituj;

Numri NJËZET E TETË (28): është numër mistik që mbështetet në 28 ditë të muajit, gjegjësisht, përfitohet duke shumëzuar 7x4 (shtatë ditë, herë katër javë):

Numri TRIDHJETË (30): po ashtu, konsiderohet si numër i mallkuar, sepse me 30 monedha të argjendit, si shpërblim, Juda kishte pranuar ta tradhtoj Jezusin;

Numri TRIDHJETË E TRE (33): edhe ky numër llogaritet si mistik, sepse Jezusi ka qeni i gozhduar në kryq kur i kishte 33 vjet, ndërsa Aleksandri i Madh (Leka i Madh), po ashtu, ka vdekur në moshën 33 vjeçare;

Numri PESËDHJETË (50): në afatin prej 50 ditësh, sa ishte në malin Sinaj, Ligjet e shenjta nga Zoti, u janë përcjellë Mojsiut;

Numri PESËDHJETË E PESË (55): gjegjësisht si 5x11, paraqitet si numër magjik në magjistarin e lashtë indian.

Numri NËNTËDHJETË E NËNTË (99): është numri i 99 emrave që përmenden në Kur'an. Po ashtu, tek numëratorët (tespit) vargu i madh përmban 99 kokrra, e që, e njëjta formohet nga triada 3x33 kokrra.

Numri GJASHTËQIND E GJASHTËDHJETË E GJASHTË (666): në Apokalips është numri i SATANËS (shejtanit, djallit, iblisit) ose numri i mallkuar i Antikrishtit.

Kur jemi tek domethënia mistike e numrave, Kabalistët (mësuesit e mësimit të lashtë dhe të fshehtë hebrenj), ju kanë sugjeruar besimtarëve të vet, gjatë këtyre datave të muajit, t'mos ndërmarrin asnjë veprim të rëndësishëm: 2,5,11,13,15,18,30. Ndërsa, si data më të preferueshme gjatë muajit, ku mund të jenë të suksesshëm në të gjitha punët dhe veprimet, ata i kanë konsideruar ditët: 1,3,7,9,10,12,16,17,19,20,21,22,23,27.

----------


## K.TORO

Une e di qe numeri 666 eshte numeri i djallit por nje gje nuk di me siguri se pse ky numer di disa histori por jo fort te plota, nese mundeni me jepni nje sqarim me te hollesishem.

Faleminderit

----------


## xfiles

> Une e di qe numeri 666 eshte numeri i djallit por nje gje nuk di me siguri se pse ky numer di disa histori por jo fort te plota, nese mundeni me jepni nje sqarim me te hollesishem.
> 
> Faleminderit


Numri 666 eshte numri i Diellit, Zoti Diell,  sipas numerologjise kabalistike.
Por Djall eshte nje forme e te thenit Diell, dmth e ka prejardhjen nga emri Diell.

Kuptohet qe e gjithe historia e satanit-djallit etj etj eshte e krijuar nga kisha per te mbuluar te verteten.

----------


## Apollyon

> Por Djall eshte nje forme e te thenit Diell, dmth e ka prejardhjen nga emri Diell.


Djall i themi ne, sepse ai njihet me shum emra, por ai qe i pershtatet me shume eshte Lucifer, engjelli i drites, ose Morning Star, ylli mengjesit.
Lucifer ka qene engjelli me i bukur edhe me i pushtetshem ne Parajse (sipas thenieve te librave te shenjte)

----------


## xfiles

> Djall i themi ne, sepse ai njihet me shum emra, por ai qe i pershtatet me shume eshte Lucifer, engjelli i drites, ose Morning Star, ylli mengjesit.
> Lucifer ka qene engjelli me i bukur edhe me i pushtetshem ne Parajse (sipas thenieve te librave te shenjte)


Pikerisht sepse Lucifer=Ylli i mengjesit=Ylli sabahut=Aferdita=Morning Star
nuk ka te beje aspak me Satanin, por eshte nje gabim qe ne bejme kur i themi Satanit(cilido ai qofte) Lucifer.

Djall eshte Dielli.

Satani, nuk e di kush eshte , por me siguri 666 nuk eshte numri i satanit, eshte i Djallit sepse Djall = Diell.

----------


## Apollyon

666 pastaj nuk eshte numri djallit, por eshte numri njeriut.

----------


## xfiles

une e di qe 666 eshte numri i Diellit.
kerko "sun 666" ne google.

Pastaj me siguri kisha ia ka atribuar kete numer Satanit enkas per te krijuar dizinformim dhe konfuzion, gje qe nuk eshte aspak e çuditshme perderisa per kishen historikisht dija ka qene mekat.

----------


## Apollyon

> Pikerisht sepse Lucifer=Ylli i mengjesit=Ylli sabahut=Aferdita=Morning Star
> nuk ka te beje aspak me Satanin, por eshte nje gabim qe ne bejme kur i themi Satanit(cilido ai qofte) Lucifer.
> 
> Djall eshte Dielli.
> 
> Satani, nuk e di kush eshte , por me siguri 666 nuk eshte numri i satanit, eshte i Djallit sepse Djall = Diell.


Djall i themi ne, sepse jetojme ne shqiperi. 

Pastaj Lucifer (Luce = Drite) Djalli = Dielli po ashtu.

----------


## Apollyon

> une e di qe 666 eshte numri i Diellit.


cne numri diellit 666 ?

World Wide Web, ose www. ose ndryshe W eshte V/ ndryshe VI. W. W. W. VI VI VI 6 6 6

Bill gates eshte Djalli  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## DI_ANA

666 - DAMKA E BISHES

Nga Pastor Gary J. Hall

"Ketu eshte urtia. Ai qe ka mend, le te beje llogari numrin e bishes, sepse eshte numer njeriu; dhe numri i tij eshte gjashteqind e gjashtedhjete e gjashte." (Zbulesa 13:18)
Bibla na meson se Antikrishti nje dite do te kete kontroll te plote ekonomik e fetar te te gjithe botes. Te gjithe njerezit do ta adhurojne ate dhe, me qellim qe ata te kene mundesi te blejne ose te shesin, atyre do t'u vihet nje shenje (damke) mbi doren ose mbi ballin e tyre. Ata qe nuk pranojne ta kene damken, do te ndiqen ose eliminohen (vriten).
Per shkak te te vizatuarit te tij mbi trupat e ca muzikantesh rroku, si dhe te shfaqjes se tij ne filma kulti, numri 666 konsiderohet, pa dyshim, si nje numer prej djalli. Ai gati arrin te fuse tmerr ne zemrat dhe mendjet e disa besimtareve.
Duke menjanuar spekullimet, ne kete artikull ne do te diskutojme faktet qe kane lidhje me "shenjen ose damken e bishes". Eshte e rendesishme te heqim nga mendja ato mithe qe rrethojne kete ceshtje dhe te perqendrohemi konkretisht tek ajo qe thote Bibla. Ky shkrim nuk paraqet ketu nje zbulese te re, por thjesht nje pranim vetem te asaj qe thote Bibla. Kur mundohemi te kuptojme ose interpretojme profecite e Bibles (duke perfshire edhe kete ne fjale), duhet te tregojme shume kujdes e vemendje. Celesi i te shpjeguarit te te gjitha profecive biblike eshte ky: kur nje profeci duket pa pike dyshimi qe ka kuptim simbolik ose figurativ, mos e interpreto ate ashtu sic eshte shkruar, fjale per fjale, por mbaj mend qe, edhe pas simbolizmit mund te jete fshehur nje kuptim konkret, qe mund te interpretohet ashtu sic eshte shkruar. Nese nuk tregojme kujdes te tille, atehere do te biem ne te njejtin kurth sic kane rene shume kulte, madje edhe grupe kristiane. Per shembull, disa besojne se shenja e bishes do te thote ta adhurosh Perendine diten e diele. Ky interpretim eshte budallallek dhe i pabazuar ne Bibel (shiko Zbulesen 16:2). Nese disa pikepamje nuk bazohen ne Bibel, atehere ato jane te gabuara, edhe pse mund te duken te arsyeshme. Kjo ceshtje e shenjes se bishes duhet studiuar me mencurine qe na jep Shpirti i Shenjte i Perendise. Po nuk vepruam keshtu, atehere do arrijme vetem ne spekullime te kota.
Shume njerez do thone kur te lexojne kete shkrim: "Une s'i kuptoj keto gjera". Por, ju lutem lexoni me kujdes vargun e meposhtem:
"...dhe qe askush te mos mund te blinte ose te shiste, po te mos kishte damken ose emrin e bishes ose numrin e emrit te saj." (Zbulesa 13:17)

A i vute re tre gjerat qe permenden ne kete varg?
1.) Nje damke 2.) Nje emer 3.) Nje numer
Keto te treja nuk jane e njejta gje. Kete fakt e verteton perdorimi i lidhezes "ose" ne fjaline e mesiperme. Prandaj numri 666 nuk eshte "damka e bishes". Bibla na tregon se vlera numerike e emrit te bishes do te jete gjashteqind e gjashtedhjete e gjashte. Shenja qe do te kete Antikrishti do te jete nje damke konkrete, per shembull, nje embleme ose mbishkrim. Ai nuk do te ece lart e poshte me numrin 666 mbi ball. Po e permbledh ate qe dua te them: "Damka" nuk eshte "emri" ose "numri". Keto tre gjera jane te ndara nga njera-tjetra. Prandaj "damka e bishes" nuk eshte 666.
"Numri" eshte dhene ne kete varg, sepse "Emri" i Antikrishtit nuk eshte shkruar ne asnje vend ne Bibel. Askush nuk do ta dije kush do te jete Antikrishti para se ai te shfaqet. Per kete arsye, mund te themi me bindje se askush nuk do ta kete "damken e bishes" para se bisha te hyje ne skenen boterore. Ne nuk e dime "emrin" e tij, sepse akoma s'e dime si ta llogaritim "numrin" e tij.
Eshte pikerisht ky "numer", i cili i ka intriguar besimtaret prej shekujsh. Fatkeqesisht, perpjekjet e tyre kane dhene rezultate te cuditshme dhe te habitshme. Shume kode numerike jane krijuar per te llogaritur "emrin" e Antikrishtit. Njerez te tille si: Perandori romak, Nero, shume papa katolike, Luteri, Kalvini, Napoleoni, Hitleri, madje edhe Henri Kisinxher, jane identifikuar si "bisha" e kesaj profecie, por te gjitha keto supozime kane dale te gabuara. Besimtare te tjere kane thene se, po te perdoret nje kod special, fjala "kompjuter" llogaritet si 666. E verteta qendron keshtu: shume emra jane manipuluar ne te kaluaren, me qellim qe te gjendej nje person si Antikrishti. Njerezit kane perdorur anglishten, si gjuhe me te cilen te llogarisin numrin 666. Por, kur kjo gjuhe s'ka dhene rezultat, atehere ata kane perdorur gjuhe te tjera. Madje, ata kane arritur deri aty sa te shtojne edhe germa te tjera per te llogaritur numrin. Perpjekte te tilla jane qesharake dhe te pabazuara ne Bibel.
Pershkrimi qe i ben profeti Daniel mbretit Nebukadnetsar eshte perdorur gjithashtu per te ilustruar numrin 666 ne kete menyre: Statuja e mbretit ish e larte 60 kubite, e gjere 6 kubite, dhe numri i veglave muzikore te perdorura per te adhuruar mbretin ne ceremoni ish po aq, 6 (Lexo Danieli 3, vargjet 1 dhe 7). Pra, 600+60+6=666. Por ketu qendron gabimi. C'lloj aritmetike eshte kjo? Edhe une qe s'jam shume i mire me numrat, e llogaris kete shume si 72, jo 666!
Si nje ish-katolik, une besoj se feja e Romes eshte anti-kristiane dhe se papet e saj jane antikrishta. Gjithashtu besoj se ka shume mundesi qe Antikrishti ose profeti i tij i rreme do te jete nje pape, por nuk jam i mendimit qe perdorimi i gjuhes Latine (dhe vleres numerike te saj) te con ne zbulimin e papeve si antikrishta. Kjo mund t'ju habise juve, por lexoni me poshte.
T'ju bej nje pyetje (dhe kush e gjen, merr noten 10): Ne cilen gjuhe eshte shkruar Testamenti i Ri? Po, e sakte, Testamenti i Ri (duke perfshire edhe Zbulesen 13:18) eshte shkruar ne gjuhen greke. Atehere, pse duhet te perdorim gjuhen angleze ose latine per te llogaritur "emrin" e Antikrishtit? Greqishtja ka vleren e saj numerike dhe meqenese Testamenti i Ri u shkrua ne greqisht, atehere numri 666 duhet te deshifrohet ne greqisht. Mencuria per te llogaritur kete numer duhet te gjendet ne gjuhen greke dhe jo ne gjuhe te tjera. Nese perdorim anglishten ose latinishten per te gjetur kuptimin e "numrit", kjo do te thote qe mund te perdorim cdo lloj gjuhe tjeter per te arritur te njejtin rezultat. Por kjo gje eshte e pamundur; cdo gjuhe ka vleren e saj numerike. Ndaj, a s'eshte me mire t'i bejme llogarite sipas menyres se Perendise?
T'i biem shkurt: Para se "numri" te deshifrohet, "emri" i Antikrishtit duhet te perkthehet ne fillim ne greqisht, po qe se ai eshte nga Roma. Atehere fjala qe del pas perkthimit ne greqisht duhet te kete vleren gjashteqind e gjashtedhjete e gjashte.

C'ndodhet brenda nje numri?
A eshte numri i bishes gjashte gjashte gjashte apo gjashteqind e gjashtedhjete e gjashte? Ndonese pergjigja e kesaj pyetjeje eshte mese e qarte, shume e interpretojne 6-6-6 si numrin e antikrishtit. Ata thone se, meqenese "6"-a eshte numri i njeriut, atehere
6-6-6 duhet te perfaqesoje nje trinitet i rreme. Por numri i Antikrishtit nuk eshte tre gjashta, por nje numer i vetem, 666. Po te mos e zberthejme kete numer ne njesi me te vogla (si psh. ne qindeshe e ne dhjeteshe), atehere nuk do arrijme ta kuptojme profecine ashtu sic duhet. Ne qofte se, psh. neser ti shkon ne banke dhe terheq nga libreza jote 111 leke, ne xhep do kesh 111 leke dhe jo 3 leke, sepse ti e di shume mire se 1 leke+1 leke+1 leke nuk bejme 111 leke. Ja pra, keshtu duhet ta llogarisim edhe ne numrin 666. Bejme gabim biblik, po te veprojme ndryshe.
Ndonese numri 6 mund te jete numri i njeriut, kjo nuk do te thote se 666 eshte numri i nje triniteti te rreme, edhe po qe se perdorim metoden e gabuar te permendur me siper. Gjashteqind e gjashtedhjete e gjashte nuk eshte numri i ndonje "njeriu" apo qofte edhe te "tre njerezve", perkundrazi, "eshte numri i bishes". Kjo do te thote se ky numer i perket vetem nje personi te vecante. Vetem emri i Antikrishtit do ta kete shumen numerike 666.
Damka e bishes, damke e cila do t'u vendoset te gjithe atyre qe do adhurojne Antikrishtin, ka shume te ngjare te jete nje pershtatje e ADN-se tone. Cdo mashkull, femer, femije e i rritur (ne fakt, te gjitha qeniet e gjalla) kane ADN e tyre personale, e cila nuk mund te ndahet me askend tjeter. ADN-ja mund te modifikohet ne menyre te atille qe t'i ngjaje vijave kod te vizatuara ne kutite e ushqimeve qe blejme ne ne dyqan. Nuk eshte e paimagjinueshme idea qe thote se ADN-ja mund te perfaqesohet nga nje seri numrash, qe i perkasin ketyre vijave. Atehere, nje numer i tille serial do te jete krejt individual, d.m.th. cdo individ do kete numrin e tij serial.
Kjo nuk do te thote se ADN-ja e Antikrishtit do ta kete vleren 666; eshte emri i tij qe, po te llogaritet, do te kete vleren 666.

Atehere, kush eshte Bisha?
Po te mos e keni vene re deri tani, kjo pyetje eshte pikerisht thelbi i Zbuleses 13:18. Ne kete artikull, une nuk ju kam dhene juve asnje formule, qe ju ta zgjidhni vete kete ceshtje, sepse une besoj se ne do ta kemi urtesine dhe diturine per t'i kuptuar keto gjera kur te vije koha e duhur. Po, vazhdoni te shikoni me kujdes se c'po ndodh ne bote sot. Nese do perpiqeni ta gjeni se ke perfaqeson numri 666, kini parasysh te perdorni gjuhen greke per kete qellim.
Askush nuk mund te jete plotesisht i sigurte sot qe te thote se kush eshte Bisha. Spekullimet te cojne ne budallallek. Nese besoni se papa Gjon Pavli II eshte Antikrishti, atehere pergatituni te merrni vesh se jeni 100% gabim. "Urtesia" per te llogaritur numrin do t'u jepet atyre (duke perfshire ndoshta edhe ne), qe do jetojne ne kohen e shfaqjes se bishes. Atehere, si papritur, gjithcka qe kemi lexuar me pare per bishen, do kete kuptim dhe misterit do i vije fundi. Kur apostulli Gjon shkruan se "Ketu eshte urtia. Ai qe ka mend, le te beje llogari numrin e bishes...", kjo do te thote se jo cdo njeri e ka nje mencuri te tille.

Ne besojme ne ate qe teologet e quajne "zbulese progresive". Kjo do te thote se disa te verteta biblike qe kane lidhje me ngjarjet e diteve te fundit te botes, zbulohen me qarte kur ketyre ngjarjeve iu afron data e ndodhjes. Per shembull, para vitit 1800, shume pak njerez flitnin per "rrembimin e kishes ne qiell". Edhe pse kjo teme ka qene gjithnje e pranishme ne Bibel, shume pak njerez ne ate kohe e kuptonin ose mendonin rreth saj. Me shume drite mbi kete ceshtje eshte hedhur vetem ne fillim te shekullit XX-te. Tani ne e kuptojme ate qe Luteri, Tindeil, Uesli dhe te tjere nuk e kane kuptuar me pare. I njejti arsyetim mund te behet edhe per numrin gjashteqind e gjashtedhjete e gjashte.

Si perfundim
Bibla thote se kushdo qe e pranon damken, emrin e bishes, apo e adhuron ate, do te jete perjete i mallkuar. Ajo "damke" ndoshta do te jete mbishkrimi i Antikrishtit, por nje gje eshte mese e sigurte: "damka" nuk eshte "emri", vlera e te cilit, po te llogaritet, arrin ne 666. Prandaj, "damka" e bishes nuk eshte 666. Ky numer eshte shuma e "emrit" te tij.
Une nuk besoj se ne duhet te fillojme te kerkojme nje person qe ka 666 te vulosur mbi ballin e tij. Nuk jam i mendimit, gjithashtu, se nje numer i tille do te shkruhet mbi trupat e njerezve. A do ta besonit ju se nje formular i zyres se taksave me numrin 666 te shkruar mbi te, ju eshte derguar juve nga Antikrishti? A do ta hidhnit tej, pa u menduar, nje kartmonedhe 5 mije lekeshe, vetem se diku mbi te eshte shkruar 666.
Sic e thashe edhe me lart, nje interpretim i sakte i Bibles eshte nje pike themelore ne te kuptuarit e saj, e sidomos te profecive ne te. S'eshte nevoja t'i perdredhim fjalet ne Bibel per t'i dhene atyre kuptimin qe duam ne. Perendia na ka folur ne Fjalen e Tij, le ta leme Ate te na flase.

Perktheu Magdalena Maylam

----------


## DI_ANA

Numri i mallkuar 666

Numri 666, që nga fillet e krishterimit, së pari te përkatësit e kësaj feje, e më vonë edhe më gjerë, ka shkaktuar dhe ende shkakton një frikë, përbuzje dhe në përgjithësi një besim të fortë të ndjellakeqes. Një drojë e madhe besëtyte, së cilës iu dhe edhe një pompozitet i madh publicistik në botë, u shfaq këtë vit, më 06 qershor (06.06.2006), sepse treguesit kalendarik të datës (dita, muaji dhe numri i fundit i vitit) ishin në përputhje të tri gjashtësheve që formojnë numrin treshifror 666, për të cilin besohej të jetë i mallkuar.

▪ Numri 666, te shumë popuj, përgjithësisht, konsiderohet si kodi i djallit dhe simbolizon të keqen, mallkimin, ferrin, antikrishtin, gjegjësisht, çdo gjë që ndërlidhet me anën e kundërt të së mirës.

Jo vetëm te popullata e zakonshme, por në botë ekzistojnë shumë vëllazëri magji-zeze që këtë numër e kanë si kod të kontaktit ritual të nënshtrimit ndaj forcave të errëta, e që konsiderohen si ndikime polare antagoniste kundrejt së mirës.
Edhe pse, që nga kohët e lagëta, e deri te ditët e sotme, me këtë numër manipulohet mjaft, shumica prej nesh nuk e dinë burimin e saj të vërtetë. Në fakt, numri i mallkuar 666 për herë të parë përmendet në Dhjatën e Re, ku në lidhje me të thuhet se: "...nëse doni të kuptoni, duhet ta përllogaritni numrin e bishës, sepse ai numër është numri i njeriut dhe numër është 666".

Sipas intepretimeve të vjetra, "Egërsira e madhe 666", apo ndryshe "ANTIKRISHTI", një kohë të gjatë duhet të sundojë me njerëzimin dhe ky sundim do të zgjasë në paraqitjen e sërishëm të JEZUSIT, i cili, pasi të shfaqet në tokë, do ta mposhtë atë duke e shpëtuar njerëzimin nga ky kataklizëm që e priste. Pas kësaj periudhe, do të mbretërojë një etapë e re e artë e pakohësisë. (ku nuk do të ekzistojë koha).

Identiteti i personalitetit të mallkuar bishë, me shekuj ka qenë objekt i spekulimeve sensacionale. Duke shfrytëzuar sistemin antik të numerologjisë, çdo gjeneratë ka tentuar ta gjejë numrin 666 në emrat apo në detajet tjera biografike të personaliteteve të shquara historike që janë dalluar me veprat e tyre mizore. Ky fokus, më së shumti ishte i përqendruar tek pushtuesit dhe sundimtarët tiranë, diktatorët e ndryshëm, si dhe prijësit e mëdhenj ushtarakë të historisë njerëzore. Një kohë të gjatë, si prioritet në "top listën" e personaliteteve më të egra të historisë njerëzore ka qenë imperatori i çmendur romak NERONI. Ai, përpos faktit se, sipas rregullave të numerologjisë, për të përmbushur kriterin e vlerës së 666, emrit të tij i mungonte dhe një germë "N", ai, sot e kësaj dite, ende e mban këtë prioritet. Me një keqardhje ndaj kundërshtarëve të shumtë të tyre, Napoleoni, Hitleri dhe Stalini kanë rënë nga kriteret e këtij klasifikimi numerologjik. Në vitet e fundit, mbreti i pakurorëzuar i prapësisë, egërsisë dhe të keqes, okulisti Alister Krol, themeluesi i vëllazërisë magji-zeze, e quajtur "Agimi i artë", i cili ka vdekur më 1947, sinqerisht ka besuar se pikërisht ai është "egërsira Antikrisht" që fshihet prapa numrit 666. Vetë, me plot krenari, publikisht nënshkruhej si "Egërsira e madhe 666", ose si "TOMEGA THERION", që nga gjuha greke do të thotë egërsirë apo bishë, e që sipas sistemit hebraik të përllogaritjes numerologjike, përfitohet numri 666. Numri 666 mund të haset edhe në simbolikën e vëllazërive të ndryshme masonerike, të cilën ata e kanë shprehur si identitet edhe në nivele publike me karakter shtetëror. Ta zëmë, konstruksioni artistik i piramidës së madhe e ndërtuar nga qelqi dhe profilet e hekurit në hyrje të muzeut të LUVRIT në Paris, përbëhet nga 666 dritaret qelqore dhe e njëjta është ndërtuar me urdhër të vetë presidentit francez Zhak Shirak.

Në anën tjetër, okulistët dhe përkatësit e vëllazërisë shpirtërore tejet të përhapur në botë e quajtur "Newage" (Gjenerata e re), në kërkim të instuticioneve zyrtare që përputhen me numrin e mallkuar, kanë regjistruar se shërbimi postar i Britanisë së Madhe në ishujt e Foklandës, më vitin 1982, ka pasur numrin 666, ndërsa një komentim më autentik të mundësisë së lidhjes shtetërore britanike me këtë numër e ka dhënë burrështetasi dhe politikani anglez Tomas Mekolli. Ai konstatonte se "bisha numerike biblike" është e fshehur prapa institucionit të njohur shtetëror britanik me 666 anëtarë. Këtu Mekolli e kishte fjalën për Parlamentin e Britanisë së Madhe, i cili, me deputetët dhe gjithë personelin tjetër teknik të punësuar në të, numëron gjithsej 666 njerëz të angazhuar.

Ndoshta kjo hamendje na duhet paksa e tepruar, por shumica sot, mendojnë se Mekolli s'ka gabuar edhe aq.

Në fund, droja e këtij viti për përputhshmërinë e datës 06.06.2006, me simbolikën e numrit 666, edhe përpos publicistikës së madhe, nuk u tregua i saktë, por, ende mbetet e paqartë se, pse mediat e posaçërisht ato me renome të madhe botërore kësaj besëtytnie, i dhanë një rëndësi të madhe? Mos ky fakt e dëshmon edhe më bindshëm realitetin kaherë të njohur se mediat e mëdha botërore vërtet janë të kontrolluara nga masoneria elite globale???!

Adnan Abrashi-NANDA   Syri3

----------


## xfiles

Me duhet te kembengul, sepse bibla as qe duhet marre parasysh ne kete çeshtje, perderisa eshte kisha ajo qe e quan kete numer te mallkuar, gje qe nuk eshte aspak e vertete.
Numri 666 eshte numer i shenjte po aq sa dhe vete Dielli jetedhenesi.

----------


## Nyx

Kristianet e hershem ishin pagane te konvertuar. Nje nga argumemntet qe kisha perdori per konvertimin e tyre ne te krishtere ishte se Jezusi ishte me i admiruari i te gjithe zotave, madje edhe fytyra e tij shndrinte si dielli. Duke pare ketu metaforen qe perdoret per te krahasuar Jezusin me Helios- diellin, te vjen ne mendje ... existon ndonje arsye llogjike apo ndonje dije sekrete qe kristianet e hershem dinin, perderisa arriten te bejne nje krahasim te tille?! A ka ndonje lidhje midis Jezusit (8880) dhe Katrorit Magjik te Diellit numri i te cilit eshte 666?

Katrori Magjik i Diellit ishte nje nga simbolet me te rendesishem i perdorur ne antikitet per te perfaqesuar diellin, per vet faktin qe perfshinte ne te numrin “6”. Jane 6 ane ne nje kub, numrat (1, 2, 3) kur mblidhen ose shumezohen bashke jane te barabarte me “6”. Gjithashtu edhe shuma e te gjithe numrave nga 1-36 te vendosur ne nje katror 6x6 jane te barabarte me 666. pra katrori eshet magjik, sepse shuma e cdo rrjeshti, kolone apo diagonaleje eshte e barabarte me 111. por pasi kisha u be shteti dhe feja e mbreteris Romake, te kishe ne duart e tua diagramen e meposhtme ishte njelloj sikur te futeshe vet ne turren e druve dhe ti vije shkrepsen.

•	Numrat e rrethuar te katrorit magjik formojne shenjen X, qe ne greqishten e lashte eshte symbol I Krishtit.
•	Shuma e te gjithe numrave te katrorit magjik te diellit (666) e mbledhur me Shumen e numrave ne 12 rrathet e Krishtit (222) eshte e barabarte me numrin e Jezusit (888)
•	Si perfundim, diagonalja e cdo katrori qe ka ne brendesi “rrethin e Krishtit” me llogaritje eshte 666 units. 

Marre nga: http://www.jesus8880.com/gematria/666.htm

----------


## xfiles

Faleminderit per informacionin angel_j  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Nyx

Testamenti i ri, dhe teologet per vite me rradhe kane theksuar kuptimin e madh simbolik  te ketij numri. Testamenti i ri thote per ardhjen e nje “Armageddon”, nje fund i madh, ku e mira dhe e keqa do jene ne nje lufte te madhe, ku triumfon gjithmon e mira, dhe triumfi i Zotit, pra humbja e “bishes” se ashtuquajtur antikrisht.
Ne disa pjese te Zbuleses, thuhet se “bisha” eshte i/e identifikuar pikerisht nga numri 666, qe mund ta ket te damkosur ose ne ball, ose ne doren e tyre te djathte. Kjo eshte pakez e zymte, pse duhet pikerisht ky numer te perfaqesoje “bishen”?! 
Zoti e krijoi njeriun ne diten e gjashte (6) te zanafilles, dhe te shtaten e mori pushim. Ne nje nga veprat e apostujve (Mateu 16:23) satani eshte i pershkruar si qenie e drejtuar nga njeriu dhe jo nga Zoti, pra si ka mundesi qe numri i tij perputhet me numrin e njeriut ... mos :djall i fshehur:

----------


## sam1r

> Numri TREMBËDHJETË (13): është numri i cili gjatë darkës së fundit është përmendur nga Jezusi në kontestin negativ. Që nga kohët më të lashta dhe nga ana e shumë popujve të ndryshëm, është konsideruar si numër që sjell fatkeqësi;


Eshte numri im i lindjes dhe gjithashtu my lucky number :ngerdheshje: ..

----------


## Apollyon

> Zoti e krijoi njeriun ne diten e gjashte (6) te zanafilles, dhe te shtaten e mori pushim. Ne nje nga veprat e apostujve (Mateu 16:23) satani eshte i pershkruar si qenie e drejtuar nga njeriu dhe jo nga Zoti, pra si ka mundesi qe numri i tij perputhet me numrin e njeriut ... mos


Sepse numri 666 eshte i njeriut, jo i Djallit.  E kam thene edhe me lart ate.

----------


## Nyx

> Sepse numri 666 eshte i njeriut, jo i Djallit. E kam thene edhe me lart ate.


Edhe une ndaj e thash ate, sepse bien komplet ne kontradite me mendimet e ketyre fetareve te  regjur ... sipas tyre i bie qe njeriu te jet vet djalli.

----------

